# Got Osita's DNA test results back!!!!



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I can see a little of everything but the boxer. Maybe the coloring on her legs?

Whatever she is, she looks adorable. I love the formal portrait in her Santa Claus hat. Also the sweet expression on her face in front of the poinsetta plant.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm with Beach Girl! Everything but Boxer. What a sweet old lady!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

She is as cute as a button,but I'm not see'in the Boxer either.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have contemplated doing one of these on TQ, just for fun. 

I can totally see the breeds in there (except boxer... However one of her parents could've had a little in them, which is why it shows up in her). But regardless of what she is, she is adorable. I love her sweet little face... It has such expression in it! How fun to have found out a little about her!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow - she is lovely! i really don't see the boxer either, although....boxers have that thick cheek strong bone structure under the eye and she is pretty rounded there.........although Spencer make a good point! 

Pretty girl and LOVE that she is from costa rica. Wonderful country.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I had the wisdom panel done on my Hannah-banana when it first came out to the vets - I actually hounded my vet for MONTHS when I heard it was becoming available until they were on board!! Hannah has measurable amounts of Boxer, Cocker Spaniel, Great Pyrenees, Labrador Retriever, Miniature Poodle (HAAA!) and Viszla, plus others where the DNA markers were too faint to identify. I can absolutely see Viszla and maybe a little Boxer and/or Lab, but the reason I had her profiled was because I had no idea what was in her mix!! Here's Hannah...


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh thats so interesting plumcrazy! I love that i did it even though it doesnt say the percentages of the boxer or the other ones.


----------

